# Twisting truth



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Hillary Clinton's Right-Hand Woman Takes On Trump: 'I'm A Proud Muslim'


http://www.people.com/article/hillary-c ... nald-trump

I didn't read the entire thing. The first twist of truth was simply deception for the dull of wit. She said Trump wants to write white racism into our laws. Since when does color dictate religious beliefs? Trump simply wants to protect America so we don't have exploding vests in our restaurants like they do in Israel. Evidently Huma thinks blacks are stupid and will fall for her racist comment.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

As I see it, Trump is.......how do you describe him?... NUTS! 
If the R Party gives him the nomination then we can all welcome Hillary as we say goodbye to our guns, among many other things! 
When Willy Clinton, remember...Willy with the wandering Willy.....got elected I went out and bought a couple of semiautos thinking that we may not be able to in the coming years. I was wrong, despite the silly Clinton law that was passed and is now thankfully passed! But after all the shootings in the past few years, I'll bet that Hillary, if she gets in, will go after us with a vengeance, only this time I suspect she might have a chance to really sock it to us.
The guns I bought back in Willies day I,still call my bill Clinton guns! Looking at the Republican line up of potential candidates I've gone out and bought two more semis, and call them both Hillary number one and Hillary number two! Get em while they are still available folks! There's hardly a stellar lineup in the R debates! IMHO! 
Unless my long supported R party smartens up and begins to change their attitudes towards multiple 21st century things, we'll simply have another 8 years of D in the Oval Office, and every bit of potential progress the country could make will be totally blocked by both parties. Put in Trump or Cruz!!???!!! Good Grief! My opinion only......
Wish we wouldn't get so many cute paste nasty stuff on an outdoor website. I rarely call names but I won't apologize for Calling Trump NUTS! Not being a psychiatrist I couldn't think of,a proper term for him! :roll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Trump reminds me of when Perot ran for president.

While having a couple of good idea's he is surrounded by idiotic ones.

But you are correct the canidates now either need to step up their game or you are right..... it will be D in the office.


----------

